# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Xin hỏi cách dùng spindle Fanuc

## ktshung

Em có một mớ biến tần mà đấu vào còn này nó cứ quay cà dựt tầm 9Hz. 
Em cũng thắc mác không hiểu nó dùng 50/60HZ mà làm sao để quay được 6000rpm.
Các bác ai đã dùng qua em này xin hướng dẫn giúp em với, em cám ơn ạ

----------


## nhatson

> Em có một mớ biến tần mà đấu vào còn này nó cứ quay cà dựt tầm 9Hz. 
> Em cũng thắc mác không hiểu nó dùng 50/60HZ mà làm sao để quay được 6000rpm.
> Các bác ai đã dùng qua em này xin hướng dẫn giúp em với, em cám ơn ạ


thử vs btần mitsu a500 cs bự bự 11kw 15kw.
233hz @ 160V hoặc 180V

b.r

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> thử vs btần mitsu a500 cs bự bự 11kw 15kw.
> 233hz @ 160V hoặc 180V
> 
> b.r


11 -15kw luôn hả bác, con lớn nhất của em có 5,5kw, huhuhu

----------


## ktshung

Ui! cám ơn bác nhatson nhiều, em tăng lên 233hz thì đúng chạy ngon, hehehe

----------


## nhatson

> Ui! cám ơn bác nhatson nhiều, em tăng lên 233hz thì đúng chạy ngon, hehehe


mấy con 220V bự cũng rẻ mờ, bữa có ông bạn mua có 4t 11kw  :Frown:

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> mấy con 220V bự cũng rẻ mờ, bữa có ông bạn mua có 4t 11kw


em thấy 5,5kw nó chạy ngon choét rồi, với lại cái dây rin của nó bé tý, nên em không hiểu lắm sao phải chay đến 11kw ạ

----------


## Ga con

Con này max có 12-14A, con biến tần thông dụng 3.7 kw chạy ok rồi anh.

Thanks.

----------

haignition, ktshung

----------


## nhatson

> em thấy 5,5kw nó chạy ngon choét rồi, với lại cái dây rin của nó bé tý, nên em không hiểu lắm sao phải chay đến 11kw ạ


bự bự dừng spindle cho nó nhanh  :Smile:  vs 220V cs lớn rẻ  :Smile:

----------

ktshung

----------


## huyquynhbk

> thử vs btần mitsu a500 cs bự bự 11kw 15kw.
> 233hz @ 160V hoặc 180V
> 
> b.r


Làm sao có thể tính đc tần số là 233hz hả cụ nhatson ơi? E có cái động cơ này thì cài thông số trên biến tần ntn ah?thanks

----------


## hung1706

Anh xem trên mạc motor á, max 200v - 8000 rpm, con này 4 poles thì tạm tính là 1 Hz = 30 rpm lấy 8000/30 = 266hz

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Anh xem trên mạc motor á, max 200v - 8000 rpm, con này 4 poles thì tạm tính là 1 Hz = 30 rpm lấy 8000/30 = 266hz


thanks cụ Hung1706 , e cài được rồi.cài tốc độ thấp vẫn chưa chạy được.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  chắc do tại e cài chưa đúng trong biến tần. e đang kéo e này bằng btan delta vdf - m 7.5kw

----------


## tvn24680

Tiện chủ đề, các cao thủ cho em hỏi chút
Con motor của em thấy ghi 2 lọai điện áp (56-110v và 200-230V) như tem, vậy em phải cài điện áp ra max trên biến tần theo thông số nào, tần số max, min là bao nhiêu thì phù hợp ạ.
Ngoài ra cho em hỏi thêm, cái thông số POWER FACTOR 70% và cái S3 40% có ý nghĩa gì, lúc cài biến tần có phải quan tâm đến nó không? Em chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## tvn24680

Bác nào biết giúp em với, em cảm ơn

----------


## CKD

Con này công suất 1.5kW, điện áp làm việc 56-110V, tương ứng với 3009-15000rpm.
Sơ đồ đấu tam giác, 4 cực. Hiệu suất 70%.

Có thể chạy quá tải liên tục 15 phút, với công suất tối đa 2.2kW.

Điện áp cấp cho AMP (driver) là 200-230V

----------

haignition

----------


## tvn24680

> Con này công suất 1.5kW, điện áp làm việc 56-110V, tương ứng với 3009-15000rpm.
> Sơ đồ đấu tam giác, 4 cực. Hiệu suất 70%.
> 
> Có thể chạy quá tải liên tục 15 phút, với công suất tối đa 2.2kW.
> 
> Điện áp cấp cho AMP (driver) là 200-230V


Em cảm ơn bác nhiều
Em chạy motor bằng biến tần. Như vậy là em chỉ đc phép cài điện áp max là 110v đúng k ạ

----------


## nhatson

> Em cảm ơn bác nhiều
> Em chạy motor bằng biến tần. Như vậy là em chỉ đc phép cài điện áp max là 110v đúng k ạ


V di chung với F nhé, động cơ bthường là 380V 50hz chẳng hạn, spindle china rate la 400hz 220V......

----------


## tvn24680

> V di chung với F nhé, động cơ bthường là 380V 50hz chẳng hạn, spindle china rate la 400hz 220V......


Vâng. Vậy như nhãn motor trên thì cài max tần số bao hz để nó đạt đc 15000v/p mà điện áp không vượt quá 110v bác. Em để 250hz mà vẫn k đạt đc tốc 15000 bác ạ

----------


## katum573

https://www.jcalc.net/ac-motor-speed-calculator
Bác vào trang web trên để tính.
Motor bác 4 poles thì phải 500hz nó mới đạt 15000rpm

----------

tvn24680

----------


## ducduy9104

S1, S2, S3

----------

CKD, tvn24680

----------

